# Simply Heinz Ketchup - Have you tried it?



## AnnieDrews

I didn't realize I had bought this when picking up ketchup at the store last time. I had some fries today from McDonald's and got the ketchup out. It tastes terrible! It is so sweet it is almost inedible to me.

From what I understand, this is Heinz's attempt to make nice with all of the high fructose corn syrup haters out there. I don't have a problem with HFCS myself. But their formula is way off....I hope I can find the regular Heinz next time I go to the store.

Have you tried it??


----------



## Selkie

Yes, I've tried it and like you, I don't care for it!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

Heinz 57 is _really_ tough to beat.  It's one of my favorite condiments - to the point that people give it to me for birthday/holiday gifts as a joke.

I've only had one homemade ketchup that I prefer, and it was amazing.  It was from a food stand at a festival, and I had the item I ordered to go - and never got the chance to ask the owner about it (not that they would have coughed up the secret).

A homemade version that rivals (or beats) H57 while staying natural is one of my lifetime kitchen goals...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Melindas All Natural Chipotle Ketchup

We got lucky and found 4 bottles of it.  It's really good on a spoon or chicken, so far.


----------



## pacanis

I haven't heard of it, let alone tried any yet. Thanks for the heads up, Annie. I wouldn't want to buy any by mistake like I did some L&P super thick worcestershire sauce once. The darn stuff was packaged like the regular sauce.


----------



## ChefJune

You're addicted to the sugar/corn syrup in the "regular."

And they're counting on that.  

Americans have such a collective sweet tooth they prefer everything sweeter than the rest of the world.

Did you know that in Europe candy companies make a separate, sweeter line they export to the USA?


----------



## AnnieDrews

ChefJune said:


> You're addicted to the sugar/corn syrup in the "regular."
> 
> And they're counting on that.
> 
> Americans have such a collective sweet tooth they prefer everything sweeter than the rest of the world.
> 
> Did you know that in Europe candy companies make a separate, sweeter line they export to the USA?


 
Actually, the Simply Heinz has sugar in it, but just tastes sickeningly sweet. I just don't like the recipe as much as the regular brand. Not particularly "addicted" to it, just prefer the taste of the old formula.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

I was curious/doubtful about that claim regarding US consumption of sugar and did a quick search (had to sort through to some reliable sources such as WHO).

Actually the US isn't even in the same ballpark as some countries when it comes to Per Capita consumption of sugar... we're _way_ behind the top rock gobblers!

Global Oral Health - CAPP

US citizens average about 32Kg per person per year.  Many countries are in the 40's, 50's, 60's, even 100+!

-----

The same can be said about our consumption of salt.  I believe Eastern Asia dominates this category.

I do believe we're near the top when it comes to overall calorie consumption however.  Might need to research that claim...


----------



## Nicholas Mosher

I should also add that when you include _all_ forms of sweeteners (such as HFCS, Saccharin, etc) we are near/at the top.


----------



## taxlady

Nicholas Mosher said:


> I was curious/doubtful about that claim regarding US consumption of sugar and did a quick search (had to sort through to some reliable sources such as WHO).
> 
> Actually the US isn't even in the same ballpark as some countries when it comes to Per Capita consumption of sugar... we're _way_ behind the top rock gobblers!
> 
> Global Oral Health - CAPP
> 
> US citizens average about 32Kg per person per year.  Many countries are in the 40's, 50's, 60's, even 100+!
> 
> -----
> 
> The same can be said about our consumption of salt.  I believe Eastern Asia dominates this category.
> 
> I do believe we're near the top when it comes to overall calorie consumption however.  Might need to research that claim...



From that site, "* Figures above are for centrifugal sugars (cane and beet sugars) only."

They aren't including the danged corn syrup.

Here in Quebec, people have a big sweet tooth too. We get all the extra sweet stuff.


----------



## Caslon

Just FYI, Heinz makes a ketchup exclusively for McDonalds. I don't know how it's different than store bought tho.


----------



## bakechef

Nicholas Mosher said:


> I should also add that when you include _all_ forms of sweeteners (such as HFCS, Saccharin, etc) we are near/at the top.



If they are just measuring sugar than we wouldn't be near the top, since for many years HFCS has been the primary sweetener in most processed foods.  When you add in the HFCS, I would have no doubt that we would be at the top.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Let's see about getting this back on topic about Simply Heinz Ketchup.  

Has anyone else had a chance to try it or have a favorite Ketchup/Catsup they would like to recommend?


----------



## msmofet




----------



## vagriller

AnnieDrews said:


> Actually, the Simply Heinz has sugar in it, but just tastes sickeningly sweet. I just don't like the recipe as much as the regular brand. Not particularly "addicted" to it, just prefer the taste of the old formula.



Exactly what Heinz was going for.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Here in Quebec, people have a big sweet tooth too. We get all the extra sweet stuff.


 
Gaspe Sugar Pie comes to mind for some reason when I think of Quebec and sugar


----------



## betterthanabox

I bought a huge bottle of the simply Heinz on sale, I hope it's good. I am going to have it for a lonnnnnng time.


----------



## vagriller

If I bought a big bottle of ketchup I didn't like I would use it to make BBQ sauce. Matter of fact I don't really like any ketchup, so that's what I do with it!


----------



## AnnieDrews

*BetterThanABox*-I'd be interested to see if you like it or not when you try it.

*VaGriller*-That is a great idea!!


----------



## vagriller

I guess it's untrue to say I never use ketchup. I do use it on burgers, hotdogs, and corndogs. The rest of my family consumes it on most anything!


----------



## CharlieD

I have to tell you Heinz tastes sour to me. I buy ketchup that is really sweet. Del monte being one I like. ANd actually our local grocery store sells one under it's own lable that is even sweeter. And during passover time you can but special ketchup kosher for passover it has real sugar, not corn syrop and that is is my absolute favorite.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh, I think I missed the point here. Simply Heinz is probably soomething special, right? I'll have to try it. I thought you're talking simply about heinz.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> I have to tell you Heinz tastes sour to me. I buy ketchup that is really sweet. Del monte being one I like. ANd actually our local grocery store sells one under it's own lable that is even sweeter. And during passover time you can but special ketchup kosher for passover it has real sugar, not corn syrop and that is is my absolute favorite.



When is passover this year? A friend told me that you can get kosher-for-passover Coca Cola and it has real sugar and tastes the way Coke used to taste. I want to remember to buy a bottle and try it out.


----------



## CWS4322

I bought Annie's Organic catsup the last time I bought catsup. It was not sweet. I think it was Annie's. I bought it in the States and it is long gone (haven't seen it here).


----------



## AnnieDrews

CharlieD said:


> I have to tell you Heinz tastes sour to me. I buy ketchup that is really sweet. Del monte being one I like. ANd actually our local grocery store sells one under it's own lable that is even sweeter. And during passover time you can but special ketchup kosher for passover it has real sugar, not corn syrop and that is is my absolute favorite.


 
If you like it sweet....then you would definitely like the Simply Heinz.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> When is passover this year? A friend told me that you can get kosher-for-passover Coca Cola and it has real sugar and tastes the way Coke used to taste. I want to remember to buy a bottle and try it out.


 
Yes, indeed all the cola sold for passover is made with sugar and not the corn syrop. I do not know how the original Coke used to taste, but Passover this year is April 19-th. It probably means that all the places that carry kosher products already stocking up for it. So check them out.


----------

